# iPad 1 ou 2



## filaton (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Étant un récent bachelier  ma famille a décidé de m'offrir un cadeau. J'ai tout de suite pensé à un iPad, vu que je bave dessus depuis 1 an et demi Mais, j'hésite à prendre un iPad V1 au rabais sur le Refurb (auquel cas je pourrai me payer le 32Go) ou un iPad 2 sachant que je ne pourrai sûrement prendre "que" le 16Go. Ce serait pour faire de la musique (TouchOSC, toutes sortes de synthés et peut-être un peu de GarageBand). À savoir aussi que j'ai déjà un iPod Touch 32Go qui est rempli de musique donc si je prend l'iPad 2 16Go, je ne mettrai pas beaucoup de musique dessus, ce qui m'embêterait un peu. Alors, pensez vous que j'ai meilleur temps d'avoir un iPad 2 avec GarageBand qui tourne nickel mais sans musique ou un iPad 1 plein de musique et de films mais avec des applications qui rament un peu ?

Merci d'avance de votre réponse ! 

NB : Il y a aussi l'attente d'une ou deux semaines pour avoir le 2 alors que le 1 est livré rapidement


----------



## verytex (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 

L'Ipad 2 même en 16 go reste un choix plus judicieux, en effet les applications seront de plus en plus complexes, et la puissance du 2 est assez importante par rapport au 1. Fluidité parfaite dans les jeux, compatibilité assurée pour les IOS5 et suivants, sans compter la possibilité de filmer en HD et de faire du montage vidéo avec imovie.

Pour la musique, l'ipod touch est deja bien rempli et cela sera bien d'en garder l'utilité, l'ipad 2 pour les logiciels comme garage band etc..

Finalement avec 16 GO, il y a de quoi faire, et si la place vient a manquer, il suffit de decocher certaines applications ou médias pour en liberer lors de la prochaine synchro...


----------



## ederntal (8 Juillet 2011)

J'ai eu l'iPad 1 32Go pendant 1 an, que je viens de remplacer par un iPad 2 16Go, j'avais besoin de changer pour prendre un modèle 3G.

Je te conseillerai le nouveau modèle, il n'y a pas beaucoup de différence aujourd'hui, mais on sent qu'il est plus réactif et il vieillira sans doute mieux pour les applications qui sortiront les prochaines années (puissance, caméra&#8230.

Par contre, avec 16Go tu ne pourras pas mettre énormément de choses, c'est sûr. Mais il te suffira de ne pas mettre des centaines d'applications en même temps. Ce sont les jeux qui prennent généralement le + de place, mais tu peux en mettre juste quelques-uns sur l'iPad et archiver tes anciens jeux sur le mac.

Comme cela il te restera de la place pour un peu de musique et les fichiers musicaux que tu créeras. Je viens de me prendre l'application DM1, une boite à rythme MPC plutôt bien foutu. C'est sûr que tu vas t'amuser avec ces soft musicaux !

P.-S. Si tu choisis l'iPad 1, GarageBand dans sa forme actuelle est très utilisable et ne rame pas trop !


----------



## filaton (8 Juillet 2011)

Merci de vos réponses,
Je pense que je vais donc prendre le 2 (et essayer de négocier pour 32Go  )
Sinon, pour les jeux je n'en aurai pas je pense (à part Angry Birds et deux-trois du genre)


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

J'ai le 1 en wifi 16 giga , idem pour le 2, honnêtement a part le look, je ne vois pas de différences au quotidien. J'ai une utilisation assez versatile, développement, jeux pour le gamin etc...
Je prendrai plutôt un 1 à bon prix en attendant le 3.


----------



## filaton (9 Juillet 2011)

Oui sauf que si j'achète le 1, je pourrai pas prendre le 3 dans un an&#8230;


----------



## albedo83 (9 Juillet 2011)

filaton a dit:


> Oui sauf que si j'achète le 1, je pourrai pas prendre le 3 dans un an



Peut être trouver une bonne occasion, ou le refurb eventuellement. D'autant que si le 3 est vraiment HD le saut 1/2 vers 3 sera comparable (si on ne compte pas la camera évidemment)


----------



## Pharrel (28 Août 2011)

Ipad 2 sans hesiter : meilleur hardware pour accueillir ios 5 sans ralentissement !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Septembre 2011)

Le 2 sans discuter... Mais comme je l'ai deja souvent répéter ici, meme 32 Go me paraissent très juste... À mon avis essaiee casser ta tirelire ou attend un peu, car 16go, tu synchronise tes emails et tes contacts, et c'est deja presque pleins... Pour mou iPad 16go: inutilisable... Mais apres tout dépend de ton utilisation... Moi en déplacement il remplace allègrement mon MacBook...


----------



## Fred 80 (1 Septembre 2011)

Je regardais chez les fai de 3 g on trouve du 1 64 go moins cher que le 2 en 16 go, peut-être une piste.


----------

